# تقدير القلوبة الكلية للمياه



## Mansur Abdu (1 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته رواد الملتقى
أسأل عن كيفية تقدير القلويه الكلية للمياه 
تركيز الكربونات والبيكربونات بالمعايره بحمض الكبريتيك 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mansur Abdu (1 سبتمبر 2015)

سبحان الله مافي حد يجيب


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم طريقة المعايرة سهلة وهي بتحضير محلول حامضي بتركيز 0.1 عياري ومعايرة 100 مللتر من الماء باستخدام كاشف فينولفثالين حتى يختفي اللون الأحمر وبعد ذلك يتم حساب القلوية الكلية للماء 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## M.eltaief (21 ديسمبر 2015)

Standard methods for examination of water and wastewater هذا مرجع جميل جدا


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 مارس 2018)

مشكوريين


----------

